# Reasons for dog being sick at 5am?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Rupert started again  

Yesterday and today. He's already having food at 11pm at the earliest then fed again at 8am in the morning having been sick at 5am. In the evening he is fed about 6-7pm so he goes longer in the day than through the night but he is being sick in the night?

Going to get an appt for next week anyway, another thing to add to the list I guess.

Its just yellow (slightly foamy) bile.


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Lucky used to do this but since giving him two shapes biscuits before going to bed he has stopped my vet said he was going to long without food in his tummy and was getting reflux. I think she also put him on some Zantac 

Also since my oh moved in this has stopped completely as they now get feed at 6am instead of 8am

hope Rupert gets sorted


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

oh no  i hope you can get to the bottom of it soon


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I was under the impression that yellow bile was due to an empty stomach/hunger. Henry went through a phase when he was younger and I used to give him a Crackerjack before he went to bed, which stopped it. But if Rupert is eating at 11pm, that doesn't make sense, does it?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope it doesn't, he goes without food longer in the day and I know he doesn't re eat the bile so I would know/see it 

I don't know what more I can do bar get up in the middle of the night and feed him but that seems silly and his meals will be tiny if that happens.

The earliest he gets bedtime feed is 11pm and he was sick at 5am, so he couldn't have it 6 hours  I can't give him more food else he will put weight on and I don't want to give him next to nothing in the other meals in case it starts it up in the day..?

Our vet (lots at the practice but I like this one) is on holiday after Tuesday and was going to take Rupert for a general look at. If he is sick tomorrow am I will make an appt for mon or tues otherwise I may leave it til May give his ears chance to have a hissy fit...

Hoping its just a couple days different but why be fine for a month then funny for a couple days again? His poops have been a bit funny last few days too but he has had nothing different I swear. I've even held off introducing caffeine until his poops are better etc...

Urgh


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

It's not the fact that he's having trouble digesting the food, as he's having it so late, is it? Have you tried feeding him earlier or does that make it worse? Just wondering if the food is laying heavy on his tum and he's producing bile as he's having trouble digesting - bit like if we eat a heavy meal and then go straight to bed - can upset your digestion...... just a thought.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

henry said:


> It's not the fact that he's having trouble digesting the food, as he's having it so late, is it? Have you tried feeding him earlier or does that make it worse? Just wondering if the food is laying heavy on his tum and he's producing bile as he's having trouble digesting - bit like if we eat a heavy meal and then go straight to bed - can upset your digestion...... just a thought.


As there is nothing in the sick just bile I don't think so 

He used to get fed about 7pm go to bed about 11-12pm and he was sicking up at 5am then 

Bit weird, I've got some Zantac for when he has funny turns but doubt there is any point giving it to him after he's been sick as he's fine...No easy answer is there 

The other week I put him on just dry and he got more lethargic, changed to just wet still a bit lethargic and now he is on wet and kibble again but I can't think they are related as he has been on wet and kibble since summer last year and only started being sick in March?

Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Novak used to do this too, few biscuits before bed sorted it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Has anything in his diet changed at all, prior to this maybe to start him off. I thought Heidi was fine with apple, she loves it and is fine having a bit daily for a few weeks - then the sick thing starts as tho something builds up.

I used to give her the antacid at bed time and that worked a treat but obviously you want to find the cause as well as treat the symptom.

It was like she was producing too much gastric acid but since I've stopped giving her apple - she's fine. 

I'm thinking that it wasnt the kibble she couldnt get on with after all, but the blessed apple.


----------

